# Game 10: Heat @ Bobcats (11/16 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 16, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No fatigue excuses for this one. Bobcats also played on Friday in Cleveland, so they will also be getting in early in after midnight. Bobcats are a surprising 5-4 with wins in NY, in Boston and in Cleveland. 

Al Jefferson missed Friday's game and most likely is still out for this one.

Wade said he'll make his decision whether to play or not based on how he feels in the morning. With no Ray, I think he plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 5m
> Mario Chalmers suspended one game for Friday's flagrant foul, out tonight vs. Bobcats in Charlotte.


His Wario-isms have now cost him a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 2m
> Cole to start in place of Chalmers. Haslem will not play. Wade is expected to play. Shane again will start.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That court is hideous.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

I hate it when the Heat allows easy offensive rebounds against teams like Bobcats. Bosh doesn't chase after the rebound hard enough, that's a major reason his rebounding number isn't that good for a big. Rest of the players don't box out enough.

Now that's why Andersen improves in rebounding department when he comes in.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

James makes as usual an incredible finish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and Bird with 2 fouls each already in the 1st. Joel in now.

Rebounding an issue early. Bobcats already with 5 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ

What a bounce pass by Cole


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

The flying rocket!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole21James!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet post move by Lewis


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

It's a dejavu. We really need this rebounding issue fixed this season. It always has been since the trio was formed. It's the one area the Heat can improve vastly for true domination. The Pacers and Spurs would have zero chance otherwise no matter how improved they are.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Shard


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back to bouncing the ball at the free throw line. Still goes 1-2.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade doing what Wade does


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wde


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-16 after 1

Bobcats shoot 6-24 in the quarter. 

Lebron with 11 on the 26 Heat points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought for sure Bobcats would hit a buzzert beater there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Oden active? No chance of making an appearance?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Is Oden active? No chance of making an appearance?


No chance.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3333sleay


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Beasley with some nice buckets. Noice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice ball movement. Wade2Lewis2MasonJr2Beasley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Beas


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team is beautiful to watch offensively.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Steal and J by6 Beas


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Bobcats offense is just awful to wathc.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You can tell this lineup has probably never played together before. 

Lebron and Shane back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron seems to have forgotten that unless its a dunk, never pass the ball to Joel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ...3 years in...never pass to Joel in a pick and roll...

We suck at playing with leads, still.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Style of playing significantly changes when LBJ isn't on the floor.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Wade County said:


> LBJ...3 years in...never pass to Joel in a pick and roll...
> 
> We suck at playing with leads, still.


Good point. Goes to show how he hates turning over the possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick and1 by Lebron. Needed that basket after the 9-0 run.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh come on. I hate it when players like Josh McRoberts grab offensive rebound like he's Bill Russell against the Heat.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Players these days flop against Wade. That would have been not even considered a contact in 90s.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J off the bounce by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ reverse alley-oop!


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

I feel sorry for Taylor but that was a nice alley oop on the other end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron putting on a show

20 in the half on 8-11


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Wade's been sorta awful tonight. Hope he can pick it up.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow... Offensive rebound after another. If this was the Pacers, they'd punish you.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Well... that's what allowing offensive rebound does to you. Now it's a 4 point game. SMH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another buzzer beater. Shocking.

45-41 at the half

Twice now the Heat built leads up over 10 and twice they allow a run. 9 offensive rebounds is the only thing keeping this close.

Other than Lebron and Beasley, no one gave us much on offense.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What a horrible way to close out the half...


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Bosh with 0 shot attempt. When LBJ isn't on the floor, I hope the Heat run offense through Bosh. He's a capable post up player and we should be using him more.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron shooting lights out again, Wade is sucking ass after a good game (as per usual), Bosh is nowhere to be found, and Beasleys is pretty much our second best player tonight playing like 5 minutes.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Watching Bulls and Pacers, I hope that they meet in the playoffs before Miami.

Noah and Boozer can sure wear Hibbert and West down (Especially West).

Boozer is bullying West right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets his 1st basket of the game


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Boozer and Noah got abused in their last match up though. We'll see...


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Air Ball on wide open look? LoL,

kiddin me?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Walker drawing fouls on everybody


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

zanshadow said:


> Boozer and Noah got abused in their last match up though. We'll see...


With Rose getting more attention, it might be a little different. Pacers just woke up. I think they will win tonight but Boozer can do whatever he wants with West. Then again, Boozer tends to disappear in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Foul after foul after foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade playing like shit tonight.

Heat only up 3 with the bobcats shooting 32%.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade looks so damn lazy...like he's too good to give a good effort


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets his 5th foul. Now gets a T.

Frustrating night for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now a T on Spo.

bobcats missed both technical free throws.


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow. Jefferson-less Bobcats, and we have Bosh struggling with fouls. LoL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats havent hit a FG in like 8 or 9 minutes, are shooting 31%, and the Heat are just up 7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

68-60 after 3

Such a weird game. Heat now at 50% shooting. Bobcats at 32%. Biggest difference is rebounding. Shooting 32%, you'd expect the Heat to have a big lead in rebounding. Yet the Heat only have two more rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mason Jr 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bease alley-oop

Heat up 11. Hopefully they can build on this and not give it up like they did in the 2nd and 3rd quarters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go again. Quick 4-0 run by the bobcats. 

This team just cant play with big leads.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at this lineup:

Cole
Mason Jr
Beasley
Lewis
Birdman

In a competitive 4th quarter, with the big 3 all playing. Shows how bad Wade has been and the foul trouble Bosh has been in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade apparently not on the bench. His night might be over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick drive by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bird with the J! Heat up 13

This lineup is killing it. Fighting clowns 2.0 :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, Anderson showing range!

If he can knock that down consistently, that would be huge for the Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole not shooting well (3-9), but he has 8 pts 6 rbs 5 asts


----------



## zanshadow (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahahaha. That missed dunk. Made my day.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm loving what I see from Bease.

He doesn't only look for his shot but when it is a broken play and we need him to create something with nothing, he can. Wow!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 97-81

Round of :clap: for this lineup that closed the final 7 minutes of the game. 

Cole/Mason Jr/Beasley/Lewis/Bird

They killed it. Lebron was able to sit the final 7 minutes as if it was a blowout. and Bosh and Wade didnt even play in the 4th.

Lebron was Lebron.

Hope Wade didnt aggravate anything.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

If anyones interested Lebron has 3 straight 30 point games with at least 60FG%

He broke the record last year with 6 straight


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Did the Cats play their starting five in the 4th? I feel like our end of the bench was able to outplay the cats' starting 5!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Did the Cats play their starting five in the 4th? I feel like our end of the bench was able to outplay the cats' starting 5!


They did and the Heat reserves did.

wow, Bulls up 30 on the Pacers in the 3rd.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was hoping Pacers would pull it off against them...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron in ten games this season: 27.3 PPG with 62 FG% and 51 3P%


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> They did and the Heat reserves did.
> 
> wow, Bulls up 30 on the Pacers in the 3rd.


Much of it comes from that Bulls have 9-13 from the three-point line. Rose are 5-7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> I was hoping Pacers would pull it off against them...


Why?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey guys. Glad we won this one. I have to watch the Charlotte feed on my DVR.

What's up with Wade? I'm concerned.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Why?


I want them to go on a historic start. 16-0 and lose to the Clips. It would be great.

They are the team that scares me the most in the East but I still want them to succeed. I've been a Hibbert fan since his Hoyas days and I really liked what I saw from PG last year. He was a bitch the year before but last he was just phenomenal.

Of course, I want the Heat to take them in 5 or 6 but still...

Plus I really hate the Bulls more than the Pacers. Everybody was talking about how D-Rose's return was going to be Lebron's and Wade's nightmare and shit. I hate Noah and Boozer and Jimmy Butler and Gibson... anyway...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> What's up with Wade? I'm concerned.


He's always hurt.

Good grind it out win tonight.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Dee-Zy said:


> I want them to go on a historic start. 16-0 and lose to the Clips. It would be great.
> 
> They are the team that scares me the most in the East but I still want them to succeed. I've been a Hibbert fan since his Hoyas days and I really liked what I saw from PG last year. He was a bitch the year before but last he was just phenomenal.
> 
> ...


I don't want them with the first seed, nor do I want them on any historic streak...they are the Heat's prime enemies and I'm not a fan of any winning the Pacers do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

doctordrizzay said:


> I don't want them with the first seed, nor do I want them on any historic streak...they are the Heat's prime enemies and I'm not a fan of any winning the Pacers do.


That's pretty much why I was asking why :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Hey guys. Glad we won this one. I have to watch the Charlotte feed on my DVR.
> 
> What's up with Wade? I'm concerned.





> Although Wade finished the game in the training room, neither he nor Spoelstra questioned putting him through his first back-to-back of the season.
> 
> "He was a little sore coming out of the game," Spoelstra acknowledged. "I didn't feel I had to put him back in."
> 
> ...


Link

Such a weird game overall. I dont think the Bobcats ever hit 40% shooting after the 1st 6 or so minutes, yet other than 2 or 3 times the Heat pushed the lead to double digits only to see it cut within a minute or so, the Bobcats were in the game throughout.

Then in a close game in the 4th, we go with a Cole/Mason Jr/Bease/Lewis/Bird lineup who stay on the floor the final 7 minutes and put the game away.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I didn't follow the game on my phone closely until the 4th quarter, and was baffled by that lineup.

I know Bosh was taken out of rhythm by foul trouble, and LeBron had an excellent game and was benefited by a late run by a tertiary unit, but all of this Wade rhetoric is rubbing me the wrong way. I really hope this is the tail-end of the OssaTron recovery, and not just symptomatic of his permanent knee issues.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He made a great Eurostep move and got to the basket and missed the little scoop shot he always makes. Right there you knew he was slowed. 

It definitely is weird that he is having to watching his knee this closely so early in the season. I know he said before the season that his knee isnt where he wanted it to be yet, but im wondering how and why the belief is that it will get stronger as the season goes on?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> That's pretty much why I was asking why :laugh:


I don't want them to get the first seed either, I want them to duke it out with Bulls before meeting the Heat but between having our guys exhausted with the first seed or rested and not having the first seed. I'll take the latter.

I'm a fan of basketball. I like to see my favorite players have success. Just as long as it isn't to the detriment to my team. If they have a historic start, awesome. As long as they don't get past the Heat in the playoffs, who cares?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Dee-Zy said:


> I don't want them to get the first seed either, I want them to duke it out with Bulls before meeting the Heat but between having our guys exhausted with the first seed or rested and not having the first seed. I'll take the latter.
> 
> I'm a fan of basketball. I like to see my favorite players have success. Just as long as it isn't to the detriment to my team. If they have a historic start, awesome. As long as they don't get past the Heat in the playoffs, who cares?


Well I guess we view NBA differently. Pacers are the enemy and I'll be damned if I ever make a pacer one of my favorite players...That's just wrong for me. Its like a Celtic fan rooting for Kobe...its just...no. 

To each his own I guess.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was a fan before the Pacers was even "the enemy".

I was a fan of KD and Dirk before they were "the enemy".

It's not because a rivalry starts that I'm going to start hating. Honestly, there aren't many teams that I actually hate though. Maybe just Bulls and Celtics.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He made a great Eurostep move and got to the basket and missed the little scoop shot he always makes. Right there you knew he was slowed.
> 
> It definitely is weird that he is having to watching his knee this closely so early in the season. I know he said before the season that his knee isnt where he wanted it to be yet, but im wondering how and why the belief is that it will get stronger as the season goes on?


Well with both him and Rashard we were told that even after a player is cleared for activity following OssaTron treatment, there's still a several month period before they're 100%. Rashard alluded to it a few times during training camp, saying it wasn't until January or so that he began to really feel good. Remember when Wade had it the first time, it was during the previous regular season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Had to clip a couple of things I saw in this game a few nights ago when I got around to watching it

*Amazing display of Joel Hands*


And is there any possible explanation for *what Wade did here*? Such an asshole play, and the basketball gods made us pay in classic form.


One interesting thing I noticed during this game (haven't looked for it in games they've played since, yet) was that Lewis guarded the SF when he played alongside Beasley. Not sure if they're just preferring to keep Mike at the 4, but they were exploiting Rashard being matched up with their bigger wing when the teams changed ends. Figured that could be a reason for it. Rashard is taller than Mike and is more of a mismatch in the post when matched up with a SF. Obviously teams could crossmatch, but that's often tough, especially when changing ends quickly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Been noticing that as well. Rashard is better in the post and Mike has an easier time facing up power forwards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ definitely. Shard has a pretty solid post up game, Mike much more comfortable taking bigger guys off the dribble. I actually think that's why he's had a lot of success so far-check the Bucks game highlights, he takes Udoh off the dribble repeatedly. Likewise that spin move on Tolliver in the Cats game was delicious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley's seemed to have a long history with Tolliver. I feel like I've seen him own him a bunch of times. They were also teammates in Minny. That move was nasty, though. Beasley's tried similar spins a couple of times since that haven't gone quite as well. At times he can really create his shot on an all-world level, though.


----------

